# splitting a 5-gal bucket?



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

I just picked up a 5-gallon bucket of honey today. Anyone have any good techniques for dividing it up for batches? 


I have a scale that I can hang a primary on in order to weigh out a gallon, but pouring I'm afraid is going to make a big mess. I wonder if the honey will flow through one of the spigots used on primary buckets? If so, I can transfer to a clean primary and then pour out a gallon from the spigot. 


Anyway... hoping someone out there has some experience and "tricks" to share.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say a little for me, a little for you!!!!!! That should split it up real nice!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the spigot would work fine sang


----------



## masta (Jan 23, 2007)

I have bought many gallons of honey and they come in a white plastic containers with a very wide top (like 4'') and I am sure they are used to help pour the honey into them from another container.


If you could get some of these you could warm the honey some in a tub full of water and then transfer tothe smaller containers just by pouring carefully.


I buy my hot sauce bottles from here and they only sell glass gallon jugs and the downside is shipping costs:


http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&amp;ID=27


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

wade - if you ever find your waydown myway you can have a little of most everything I have!











Waldo - I'm kinda thinking the same thing, but was hoping someone had already tried it before me.






masta - I was so excited when I came across that site the other day. $12 for a case of four 1-gallon carboys. Yea! I made it half way through the ordering process. The shipping made it more expensive than buying them down the road. 


I think warming the pail firstis a good idea and should give me more control in pouring. I wonder if I can find something like an oil can spout...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2007)

Sang I hope I find myself down that way someday. Then again I hope I dont have to find myself at all!


----------



## masta (Jan 23, 2007)

sang,

Just checked downstairs and I have five empty 1 gallon plastic containers that I saved from honeyandI can ship them to you.....you pay the shipping. It shouldn't be much since they are very light.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

masta said:


> Just checked downstairs and I have five empty 1 gallon plastic containers that I saved from honeyandI can ship them to you.....you pay the shipping. It shouldn't be much since they are very light.




sweet! Do they have lids?


----------



## masta (Jan 23, 2007)

Of course....I will find a box and let you know the shipping cost.


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2007)

Your containers shipped this morning so let us know how much you spill trying to fill them!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks masta! You da man. I'll have the wife stand by w/ the camera just in case it turns into a phot op.


----------

